# [SOLVED] contacts from MSoutlook 2010 to android phones



## drosera01 (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi,
I used to use windows mobile phone and just changed to Android phone. All my contacts from Windows mobile are now on MS outlook 2010 but could not figureout how to import those contacts to android, I tried google but no luck. I saw one application for $30.00, but does not feel like spending that much.
Is there any way I can do this without paying or manually entering each contact which is a big task.
thanks a lot.


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: contacts from MSoutlook 2010 to android phones*

Which phone do you have and from which provider. The reason I ask is that some manufacturers do provide programs to use on your computer to sync with Outlook, but some providers (AT&T to name one) disable features on your phone that allow you to do this. I have a Samsung Captivate (Galaxy S) from AT&T with this issue. I was able to find an older version of the Samsung program that does work. Your phone may have something similar.


----------



## drosera01 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: contacts from MSoutlook 2010 to android phones*

Hi, my android phone is samsung vibrant galaxy s T-959 and its aT-mobile phone.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: contacts from MSoutlook 2010 to android phones*

Have you checked to see if you have a 'Settings' app have a look to see if you have something like 'Accounts & Sync' The app was pre installed & I would have thought that it was a bog standard one on all 'droids

I have these on my HTC Desire HD 'droid & can sync both ways.


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: contacts from MSoutlook 2010 to android phones*

I don't know if T-Mobile does the same thing as AT&T, but it wouldn't surprise me. It is basically the same phone. I am using an older version of the Samsung Kies program to do the sync. Let me see if I can find the link to it again. The version number is 1.5.3.10083_66 I'm searching for it, but I have to run right now. I'll be back in a few hours. 

After you install it, DO NOT let it update. This version works, but the newer ones don't.


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: contacts from MSoutlook 2010 to android phones*

OK, found it. It's the fourth one down here: Index of /KIES 

As a side benefit, if you're using this on a laptop, it will allow you to tether. But, shhhh, I didn't tell you that. ;-)


----------



## drosera01 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: contacts from MSoutlook 2010 to android phones*

Thanks all for your kind suggestion and help. Only the sync option i found on this android phone is sync to google account.
But that function came to rescue me.
I did figure out finally after doing some extensive online research, I was able to export contacts from MS Outlook 2010 to the computer and was able to import to my gmail account. Once i did that my phone synced to gmail to bring all the contacts to the phone.
Process was quite easy, but i had really hard time to figure out how to export contacts from Outlook 2010 as that option was on "Open" submenu under "File" menu instead of just under "File" menu on previous ver. of Outlook. And it just says import on sus-sub menu but once you get in, there is option for export as well.
Thanks again.


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: contacts from MSoutlook 2010 to android phones*

But that's not the same as syncing with Outlook. You'll have to keep on going back and forth through Google to keep both synced. The Kies program does work directly. I'm using it. And it's free. It's supplied to all Galaxy S owners except those of us in the US. Nice, huh?


----------



## drosera01 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: contacts from MSoutlook 2010 to android phones*

Hi Daifne,
thanks, I was just looking for one time transfer of all the contacts to a new device, I was not looking to sync quite often and this process worked well for me. I dont use outlook that often, was only using to save my contacts from windows mobile phone before i switched to android one.
Although i had back up copies of contacts from my windows phone on microsoft myphone, I dont think there is a way to sync (or import) contents from microsoft myphone to android as well.
If i need to sync my android with outlook, defintely i will go back and use the suggestion you have provided. 

And arent we already frustated enough the way these wireless service providers block us from using the built in (and of course, we paid for it) features on the smart phones. I remember using Samsung windows mobile phone from verizon, where my phone had GPS capability but verizon modified/blocked it for almost 2 years hoping people would opt in to use their creepy VZnavigator (of course paid service).


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: contacts from MSoutlook 2010 to android phones*

Ah, that's OK then. I need to keep mine up to date in both Outlook and on my phone. In fact, the reason I came to Android from iPhone was because, on sync, iTunes deleted all of my calendar data from both the iPhone and from Outlook. I already hated the iPhone, but that was the end. 

Absolutely frustrated. I know AT&T is partially trying to block tethering so that they force you into getting a paid tethering plan, but I don't use it enough to justify paying. But, also because I don't use it often, they probably won't notice when I do. I mainly need it to download network drivers for customers when I'm onsite. 

What's annoying is reading about everything that everyone else in the world can do with their Galaxy S phones that we can't. 

You do know that you will probably be an AT&T customer sometime in the fairly near future... It's up to the FCC (I think) now.


----------



## drosera01 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: contacts from MSoutlook 2010 to android phones*

Yes, I definitely know, i am going to be part of big Crap (AT&T) who just ate small crap (T-mobile). I was so frustated with Verizon, bad customer service, feel of arrogance on them, not being able to use smart phone without paying for data to list few of them and switched to t-mobile plan, what they call even more plus ( 2 post-paid lines, without contract) and very next week heard this news.
Place where i live have preety good coverage of T-mobile and it turned out to be about lot cheaper ( I used to pay $69+ $30+disclosed/undisclosed taxes = about $115.00 verses $49 + same taxes = about $59.00 for same 750 minutes plus night and week end). Thats already $20.00 difference on base price and no forced data plan.
But, i am going to get screwed from AT &T preety soon. Hope I will get the way to stay out of them as I do not have contract.

PS: I really dont need data plan anymore, as i have wifi at home, and workplace as well and i dont touch the phone when i am behind the wheel on my way to and fro.
Thanks


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: contacts from MSoutlook 2010 to android phones*

i dont know if it would work,but could you possibly email yourself the contact list.then just open that mail with your new phone.


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: contacts from MSoutlook 2010 to android phones*

pharoah, 
He did it already with the Google sync. He's good. Now the problem is with AT&T eating up T-Mobile...

drosera01,
I would leave AT&T if this wasn't my business line and if we both hadn't just gotten new phones (new contracts). We have pretty good coverage with them here, which is why I chose them in the first place, but there a lot of things I really dislike about them.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: contacts from MSoutlook 2010 to android phones*

haha guess i should have read it more thoroughly.


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: contacts from MSoutlook 2010 to android phones*

S'OK. I've done the same. ;-)


----------

